# What if HP Charged for WebOS updates



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

They say they want to continue work on WebOS, but what would be the point if there not making much profit? And the number one complaint about the touchpad is the software...

Wouldn't be surprised if they charged for major WebOS updates (ex. Redesigning the browser).

Why else would they even touch WebOS if there not making a profit?

And from what i can tell, the App Catalog wouldn't bring in enough profit to even start to repay the money they lost for the firesale. Of course they might just sell WebOS all together...

Discuss.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

what if they sky was red and it rained donuts all day? I think that is a much more valid question.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

vilator said:


> what if they sky was red and it rained donuts all day? I think that is a much more valid question.


+1 I don't care to debate 'what if' scenarios too much ...


----------



## bakerk (Sep 19, 2011)

In fact Amazon are in talks with HP at the moment regarding their purchasing of webOS.. that changes the perspective
Source www.modmyi.com


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

bakerk said:


> In fact Amazon are in talks with HP at the moment regarding their purchasing of webOS.. that changes the perspective
> Source www.modmyi.com


that's just rumors. There is nothing in that article that says they're currently in the talks.
specifically the closest thing to "in talks" is


> According to sources at HP speaking with VentureBeat, HP is looking to divest - perhaps "dump" is a better word - webOS as quickly as humanly possible.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Lets fix serveral threads in one.
*WebOS is NOT going to ever charge for updates*, the OS will simply go away or be sold to another company who might(did I mention MIGHT) make an update for touchpad if they feel the need.
Also HoneyComb Port ...*No, never.. No point to it*, it was a stop gag release that broke android conventions and builds just for the sake of tablet releases, think of it as Alpha Droid, ICS will incorperate all the best parts of HC and make one TREE that will function irrespective of what it is on- Tablets loads tablet parts- phone loads phone parts-it looks and runs great on whatever it is on, every time I hear a HC port question I want to beat them in the head and tell them to go make VB apps for Win98.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

vilator said:


> what if they sky was red and it rained donuts all day? I think that is a much more valid question.


Mmmmmmm.... doughnuts!


----------



## tagban (Aug 22, 2011)

"ilive12 said:


> They say they want to continue work on WebOS, but what would be the point if there not making much profit? And the number one complaint about the touchpad is the software...
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they charged for major WebOS updates (ex. Redesigning the browser).
> 
> ...


They wanted to keep working on it to build interest from 3rd parties. The idea being that they could sell rights to use it the way Microsoft does with windows.

They do make some $ from the app store, but not much.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

What if HP became Apple but named their updates after canines instead of cats?


----------

